

Quick and dirty distributed locking using a database - siloraptor
http://documen.to/quick-and-dirty-distributed-locking/

======
ExpiredLink
Neither quick nor dirty - nor trivial. You need to set up a reasonable time-
frame (timeout) for the lock.

